# The Most Powerful R33 in KSA



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello again 

Today I bring you a video of a street race in Saudi Arabia which shows my cousin's R33 racing against a Porsche Turbo.

This red R33 is considered the most powerful R33 in the country (I haven't seen more than two btw  ) and has around 720+ BHP. More pictures and videos will be added once I collect them 

Enjoy the video
Note: It is an 8.3 MB file (just in case you don't have a good link)


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nice


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool vid mate :smokin: 

James.


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello,

Instead of starting a new thread, I thought of adding this here since it is the same car. 

These are recent photos I took for the car last week, hope you enjoy them and there are a lot more in my blog


























































Hope you like'em:wavey:


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry the link video is not working now, I will have it fixed soon as I'm also adding two more vids of the car in the Jeddah Race Way drag strip.

As of now, the car has the best record in the drag strip, that is [email protected] km/h not on full boost. This car was dynoed and it showd 890 whp.

So wait for my videos and don't forget to check my photocast, looking forward to hearing your comments on the pics. Especialy you photographers out there as I'm trying to learn how to take cool pics of great cars.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Please I'm waiting for the video thank you


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

*links are fixed*

OK, the video link is fixed now and I uploaded two small videos for the same R33, sorry for the bad quality of the videos but they were taken with mobile phones :runaway: 

<a href="http://yousef.raffah.com/files/Skyline_GT-R33_vs_911Turbo.mpeg">R33 VS. 911 Turbo</a>
<a href="http://yousef.raffah.com/gall/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1111">R33 Side video</a>
<a href="http://yousef.raffah.com/gall/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1121">R33 Rear video</a>

Hope you like'em


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yesterday at the JRW we had a new record for the R33 , it got 10.420 seconds at 1.6 bar of boost and 226.74 km/h. I wrote about it in my blog and added more pictures.


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Another new record for the R33.
It made 9.71 Secs. with a speed of 239 km/h @ 1.8 bar of boost.

I might have a chance to shoot the car on Wednesday, so probably by next week I might have new pics


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

nice..i love red GTRs...R33's especially..


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

wheres the 34? crystal


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Which 34 you are asking about GTR RGT? The black one or Ahmad's (this R33 owner) Grey R34?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I read your post from a while back, it was about a black 34.


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Here I am back again with more pictures for you.
Last Wednesday I had the honor to join the team, sponsored by local Nissan dealer, and I was the photographer-to-be of the team :GrowUp: 

Anyhow, the weather was cool and I think I had the chance to take good fairly not bad pictures of the R33.
The good thing though is that Ahmad was racing with two of his Skylines, the Red R33 as well as the silver R34. The good news is, he kicked the a$$es of all those highly-modified Mustangs and Chevys . The R33 got a 9.77 secs while the R34 got 10.397, which is a good record for a lightly modified R34 

I don't want to talk much, I want to leave you with the pictures.
As usual, it is on my web gallery and for those RSS fans, you can add the link My Photocast below in my signature to your RSS reader so that it get's updated once I upload any pic

Here are some samples:


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm back again with some good news  I finally have a picture of the engine bay of this lovely R33 

Here you goDSC_8964 - Version 2


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

the silver r34 is soooo hot! compliment!

is it in sparkling silver?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

mashaullah Yousef good job 

I think the R33 now over 820hp as I know.

keep up mate


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

joker69 said:


> the silver r34 is soooo hot! compliment!
> 
> is it in sparkling silver?


I don't think it is in sparkling silver. I assume it is the normal skyline silver


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

maxman said:


> mashaullah Yousef good job
> 
> I think the R33 now over 820hp as I know.
> 
> keep up mate


nope, the R33 is now 1005 BHP:thumbsup:
Thanks for your compliment


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

nice cars bro, are they allowed in KSA, i know they are not in Kuwait.
7ilwa lol


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

*New Video*



> nice cars bro, are they allowed in KSA, i know they are not in Kuwait.
> 7ilwa lol


Not sure about legalization but there are couple of GT-Rs in town so I guess yeah, they are legal once you do the LHD conversion.

Here you go; the video of this R33 making its 9.71 run in Jeddah Raceway
9 Seconds GT-R33 in Saudi Arabia with Semi Slicks - Google Video

The owner promised to get me more car details later


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

*R33 specs are here*

I finally got the specs from the owner Ahmad Al-Tayyeb, (I apologize if there are any spelling mistakes):bowdown1: 

Engine Designation: Nissan RB26DETT 2.6 litre, Double overhead cam, Electronic Fuel injection twin turbo

Bottom End:
JUN forged pistons (x6)
JUN connecting rods (x6)
JUN strengthened main crankshaft bolts
JUN oil sump baffle plates
TOMEI high capacity oil pump
GREDDY enlarged sump
NISMO N1 uprated water pump
HKS / ATI twin ring fluid-based harmonic balancer

Top End:
TOMEI camshafts <Undisclosed specifications>
JUN porting and polishing of cylinder head and runners with extensive flow bench profiling
TOMEI exhaust manifold gaskets (x2)
TOMEI metal head gasket
TOMEI intake gaskets (x3)
JUN cam wheels (x2)
JUN brass valve guides (x24)
JUN strengthened head studs
JUN titanium valve retainers (x24)
GREDDY surge tank

Turbo System:
GREDDY intercooler (drag type)
GREDDY T88 H GK turbo kit
GREDDY Type-R Racing Blow Off Valve, with 3.0Kg/cm2 spring
RS 3.75" exhaust system

Fuel System:
TOMEI intank fuel pump (x2)
- 80 braided fuel feed lines
- 60 braided fuel return line
SX high-flow fuel filters (x2)
HKS 1000cc intjectors (x6)
GREDDY fuel rail
HKS high pressure fuel regulator

Drive Train:
ORC triple plate clutch
GREX 6 speed dog-box gearbox
Active LSD V-Spec type

Suspension:
TEIN super street
HKS hipper (For drag use)
TOP SECRET front strut bar

Brakes:
ATS race rotos, front (x2)
ATS race rotors, rear (x2)
Braided brake lines

Cooling System:
APEXI gt spec radiator
BILLION THERMO
POWER ENTERISE radiator slikon hoses
TRUST oil cooler
ARC oil catch tank
GT COOLING carbon fiber panel

Electronics:
AEM ECU with wide band sensor and 5.2 map scanner
HKS dli twin power
SPLIT FIRE coils
HKS 60mm meters (boost, egt, oil temp. and fuel pressure)
NISMO combination meters with white face
NISMO dashboard 3 meters
GREDDY profec (b) boost controller
BLITZ turbo timer
EFI wide band meter

Interior:
RECARO race seats (2)
CUSCO chrome-molly 6 point (competition certified) roll cage

Aerodynamics:
NISMO front bumper with the front under spoiler
NISMO side secrets
NISMO rear bumper
BORDER carbon fiber bonnet
BORDER bonnet locks (blue)
GANDOR mirrors
ARC double wing

RIMS and Tires:
NISMO GT-1 challenge 18"x10" (400R), tires YOKOHAMA AVS Sport 265/35/18
Standard GT-R33 rims 9.5" with 275/40/17 M/T tires (for drag radials class)
BOGART rims (for drag use) 15"x8", tires HOOSIER 15x26

Accessories:
NISMO Rear Spoiler Ornament Set (Carbon)
NISMO ornament set (Carbon)
NISMO titanium shift knob
NISMO fender clear light
TOMEI air duct head light (for drag use only)


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey man.. any idea who tuned his car ?

I've got a similar setup on my R33 and I need some tuning help...I'm from bahrain


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello SR BEAST,



> I've got a similar setup on my R33 and I need some tuning help...I'm from bahrain


Sure I do mate, his brother tuned it. They have a garage here in Jeddah, if you want, pm me and I will give you more details how to contact them.
Any pictures of your R33?


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Liquid Crystal said:


> Not sure about legalization but there are couple of GT-Rs in town so I guess yeah, they are legal once you do the LHD conversion.


If you can get a LHD Skyline through Saudi customs then you are REALLY something..


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Liquid Crystal View Post
> > Not sure about legalization but there are couple of GT-Rs in town so I guess yeah, they are legal once you do the LHD conversion.
> 
> ...


As I said, I'm not sure about it but all what I know is that they are all getting it LHD converted in UAE then they import it as a LHD car. But I'm not aware of any further details so far. Maybe you can shed some light if you are familiar with the process?


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Liquid Crystal said:


> I don't think it is in sparkling silver. I assume it is the normal skyline silver


Sorry mate, you were right, it IS sparkling silver, I just confirmed that with the owner last night


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Liquid Crystal said:


> As I said, I'm not sure about it but all what I know is that they are all getting it LHD converted in UAE then they import it as a LHD car. But I'm not aware of any further details so far. Maybe you can shed some light if you are familiar with the process?


KSA has banned any RHD or converted to LHD cars from entering its land for quite a while now, whether they are registered in neigbouring countries or not


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG, that is too bad!! I want to have a skyline 
I guess I have to ask the skyline owners here about more details on the process.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice video mate, anymore?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nice video - how is he doing that burn out at the start???


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

TREG said:


> Nice video mate, anymore?


Thanks for your comments, so far I don't have any more, however, there is a local 2007 championship that will start on the 26th of April, let's hope we can get some cool vids and pics


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> nice video - how is he doing that burn out at the start???


Thanks mate..
As far as the burn out, from what I heard, he has some sort of a switch that disables the 4WD system, but it requires him to turn off his car, then he burns out and after that he can turn the 4WD system back again. I hope I'm right and maybe the experts in here can give more discription of the process.


----------



## Noome meemo (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey i was thinking of buying a r34 gtr skyline but i ve heard that ksa bans rhd and converted vehicles so how did these skyline owners get there skylines on saudi arabia's roads 

Thank you


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

It's an old thread mate, maybe you hadn't noticed the post dates.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Holy thread revival!!! Look at thread dates mate before you post lol


----------

